# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Điểm danh anh em dùng SheetCAM?

## CKD

Hi anh em!
Vừa qua mình có tiếp xúc với vài anh em có dùng sheetcam ứng dụng vào một số lĩnh vực khác (không phải plasma, oxy-gas v.v.). Việc sử dụng như là một công cụ tạo G-Code. Và qua đó mình có vài ý tưởng có liên qua đến sheetcam.

Để sheetcam có thể phục vụ hiệu quả hơn cho những việc đó. Cần viết thêm các plugin, viết lại post processore v.v...

Và trước khi làm những việc ấy. Mình lặp chủ đề này với mong muốn biết được trong cộng đồng mình có nhiều bạn dùng sheetcam không? Và dùng vào mục đích gì. Quá trình dùng thì có thuận lợi hay khó khăn gì.



Đầu tiên, mình không thường dùng sheetcam. Nhưng đã xào nấu sheetcam các kiểu.
- SheetCAM + rotary plugin phục vụ cho cắt (plasma, oxygas) tấm phẳng và ống các loại (tròn, vuông, chữ nhật, I)
- viết lại post processore để tương thích hoàn toàn với các loại controller khác nhau. Kể cả các controller khó nhằn của một số hãng  :Smile: 
- viết lại post processore để nội suy ra toạ độ gốc. Dùng cho scara robot.
- viết lại post processore cho một số ứng dụng khác, tận dụng sheetcam làm công cụ xuất gcode.

Các bạn nào đã dùng sheetcam, và dùng vào việc gì thì nhá hàng vào đây nhé. Để có thể trao đổi và phát triển nó tốt hơn.

Thanks all!

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Mình thì chỉ mới dùng sheetcam vào cắt plasma, mà cũng chỉ dùng để cắt tấm. Nói chung sheetcam khá đơn giản, dễ dùng.
Lúc chưa biết xài Mastercam, mình cũng có dùng nó để kiểm tra mấy lệnh lập trình tay máy phay CNC xem có chạy đúng với offset dao đúng hay không, kiểu như thay vì gán kerf width là bề rộng của đường cắt plasma, thì mình gán kerf width là đường kính của dao he he.

----------


## CKD

SheetCAM có thể xuất chương trình phay nhe!
Chưa thử nhưng có 2 nội dung là profile & pocket.

Ngoài ra nó có chu trình khoan nữa  :Smile: 

Nó thuộc nhóm gia công vạn năng nên ngoài công cụ cắt như plasma, oxygas, laser thì nó còn có phay, khoan, mark.

----------

